# Repeat Navigation Directions?



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi, 

Is there a way to have the GPS repeat when I miss the instruction?

Thank,


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings, and welcome

I don't believe you can force it to speak the instruction again -- the next instruction should be shown in the nav pane top left of the map with a countdown in feet/meters -- you can briefly read it there. It will speak when you get to the last few percent of that instruction to 'do xyz now'.


----------



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank,


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Audio-wise no, but if you tap on the next direction it will expand the directions list so you can see everything coming up and an overview shot of your route.


----------

